# 10.2.5 is here boys and gals...



## serpicolugnut (Apr 10, 2003)

Use SUCP and get the goods....


----------



## ddma (Apr 10, 2003)

39.9MB I hope they are good bytes!

*LONG TIME NO SEE GUYS, Hong Kong's SARS breakout makes me can't breath!


----------



## Sirtovin (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ddma _
> *39.9MB I hope they are good bytes!
> 
> *LONG TIME NO SEE GUYS, Hong Kong's SARS breakout makes me can't breath! *



I see a little change in speed... Vroom Vroom... Faster, Faster


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 10, 2003)

Too early for me to say if i notice a change after a restart, let me pound it with work and check back later.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 10, 2003)

Guys, i only have 10.2.3 (because 10.2.4) Causes incompatibilities with my USB DSL Modem. Is it possible to Dual boot X with X? 

How do i do it? can i simply just ummm, copy the X stuff, onto another Drive. 

Basically, i wanna update to 10.2.5 on one install, and leave the other @ 10.2.3, just in case.

If anyone can help, it'd be appreciated

Neyo


----------



## JFlynn (Apr 10, 2003)

does the 10.2.5 update still kill iBook batteries? I know that some people dont believe that 10.2.4 did (at least in some cases), but I know 3 or 4 people it happened to.

anyone know if they fixed that problem in .5?


----------



## JokerZ (Apr 10, 2003)

woohoo Bluetooth now works with my address book and Nokia 3650. So I can answer the phone and send sms's via the keyboard.. heh

Now if only Apple or someone could figure out a bluetooth proximity sensor for the nokia I would have it made. I wonder if it would be possible with applescript.


----------



## MakGeek (Apr 10, 2003)

My airport is fixed.  The interenet sharing with my iMac over airport had a problem where certain websites would not load on the client(iBook) computer.  Works now!


----------



## Androo (Apr 10, 2003)

i am dl'ing it now!
hmmm... speed increases!?!?! yesss!!! whenever i start up my computer since i got X.2.4, it takes sooo long to start up! (the white boot screen).
Well, i hope this will make me happy!
later,
Androo.


----------



## Greystroke (Apr 10, 2003)

i was noticing the really long start up too...   

though i rarely shut down my computer it would take 2 to 3 minutes for it to start back up...

i am downloading right now...yea!


----------



## scruffy (Apr 10, 2003)

Yay!  At last, turning on file sharing does not make a mockery of file permissions.  At least, according to the description on Apple's website...  I'll look into it once it's installed


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 10, 2003)

2 minutes to start up???? Whoa, The longest was 80 secs for me, and restarts average about 30 to 40 secs. Although 10.2.5 took a little longer to start after installation.


----------



## mose1983 (Apr 10, 2003)

Anyone's screen flickering occasionally after this update?  

600mhz ibook.


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 11, 2003)

I had a temporary system hesitation, everything was jumpy for about 3 seconds, then Safari bombed. The mouse skipped, and iTunes hesitated, that's new.


----------



## ddma (Apr 11, 2003)

I see a speed improvement when I click on the Apple Menu, all the thing appear *INSTANTLY*. Maybe Apple has updated the graphic driver for my PowerBook G4 12 inch?


----------



## Racer D (Apr 11, 2003)

took 10 minutes to boot after update  works flawlessly now though

I'm noticing my iMac always takes up too long to boot after it's been on for more than a day, which always is. I checked it and it just sits there for 10 minutes checking the disk. Weird...

10.2.5 works as it should though  Now where's 10.3


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 11, 2003)

On what screen does it just sit there for 10 min? I'm curious. I had mine sit on blue for a while a few months ago, I said forget it after a while (3 to 4 min) I had to reinstall in place later that day.


----------



## Racer D (Apr 11, 2003)

sits there at the apple screen, I just reset the firmware and did fsck -y it bootet fast, but will see what happens when the uptime is a bit longer


----------



## fryke (Apr 11, 2003)

Just installing. Will post results of my restart afterwards... 

UPDATE: Did fsck on grey Apple screen for about 40 seconds, then started fast as usually. No probs at all. Great update.


----------



## abyard (Apr 11, 2003)

Major improvement in power up time
iTunes loads in fewer bounces
Generally seems a bit more responsive.

now the bad news...
My graphics tablet wouldn't let me click-and-drag???
New driver from Wacom sorted it

Input menu showed UK & US on menu bar but International panel in Sys Prefs showed only UK ticked?
Had to tick US and then un-tick it?


----------



## mightyjlr (Apr 11, 2003)

The only thing 10.2.5 seems to have done on my computer is mess up the close / minimize / maximize buttons on iPhoto and iMovie.  (it makes them to0 close together and lower on the menu bar)


----------



## abyard (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mightyjlr _
> *The only thing 10.2.5 seems to have done on my computer is mess up the close / minimize / maximize buttons on iPhoto and iMovie.  (it makes them to0 close together and lower on the menu bar) *



Got the same problem, also noticed that there is a 5sec delay if I try and move the iPhoto window?

Window buttons look odd in iCal too, not as bad as iPhoto (they don't look right when app in background either?).

I would have thought that the drawing of the buttons was a system function and so should be consistant across all apps, maybe each of the iApps does it's own thing???


----------



## magpie (Apr 11, 2003)

for those of you it's not too late for, dont forget to back up your httpd.conf file (if you use it)

You find it at:
./private/etc/httpd/httpd.conf

you'll need to sudo cp it:

cd /private/etc/httpd
sudo cp httpd.conf /users/[yourname]/sites/
[enter password]

that will back it up to your sites directory.

That one caught me out when I updated to X.2.4


----------



## TRITON (Apr 11, 2003)

I just did the update on my powerbook g4 500
and it worked fine, 1rst boot took a long time, i am sure it will be better next time.
I am new to apple, haveing just changed from Linux Mandrake, on X86, and i have to say OS-X is awesome, 10.2.5 made my PB much faster, i am happy.. 

Say, does anyone know how to get rid of the apple startup, and see the kernal info like other Unix's?

thanx


----------



## Racer D (Apr 11, 2003)

TRITON: hold Command + "V" when the computer starts up and u should see boot status info instead of the apple (the apple still appears for a while though I think)


----------



## fryke (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm not sure the 'verbose' startup is still there. I remember they've changed key-combos once... But try it out. 

Btw... Those complaining about the long startup time, I'm pretty sure Mac OS X is just repairing the harddrive structure at that point in the bootprocess. If you have this after each restart, you should start up from the Installation CD 1 and go into the Disk Utility. Repair Permissions (until there's no errors) and then the disk itself (until there's no more errors).


----------



## seann (Apr 11, 2003)

I did a COMMAND+V when I booted up
and it tried to grab an IP address for years..
however, I think that's because we ran out of ip addresses at work
but after that it booted up smoothly.


----------



## fryke (Apr 11, 2003)

Yeah, they should push the IP getting to the background and let the workstation start up despite having no 'real' IP yet. Then again, boot times are quite irrelevant if you have a portable.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by magpie _
> *for those of you it's not too late for, dont forget to back up your httpd.conf file (if you use it)
> 
> That one caught me out when I updated to X.2.4  *



Yeah, but although I hate that they replace it, they do back it up for you as httpd.conf.applesaved.  They do that with all replaced stuff like that.


----------



## TRITON (Apr 11, 2003)

another thought i have, is, 
is there a way to change the picture they use for the apple, ie: the old happy face thing?

these forums are great by the way. thanx

10.2.5 seems to have fixed my IRDA and nokia phone, i can dial using it as a modem now


----------



## MDLarson (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRITON _
> *another thought i have, is,
> is there a way to change the picture they use for the apple, ie: the old happy face thing?*


 That old happy face thing was the original Macintosh.  Too bad Apple nixed it.  

You might want to poke around http://www.resexcellence.com.  They have boot panels and a bunch of other mods.


----------



## magpie (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Yeah, but although I hate that they replace it, they do back it up for you as httpd.conf.applesaved.  They do that with all replaced stuff like that. *



Indeed they do, i do it myself as a precaution. That way I know it's done.

[update to my earlier post]
I've now updated to 10.2.5, and my original httpd.conf seems intact. No changes made. Everything worked as normal. I had to reboot a couple of times as I had some screen redraw problems, but it all seems ok now.

It does seem faster.

For example (albeit a trivial one), iTunes.

Before the update, it took 5 bounces, then a 4 second delay before it appeared.
After the update, 2.5 bounces and 3 sec delay.

Trivial I know, but a simple and valid test nonetheless.


----------



## applewhore (Apr 12, 2003)

10.2.4 killed all communications for me - modem, adsl, firewire etc. The only means of operation was via a 10.2.1 re-installation (not a good move...)

10.2.5 has revived everything...

APPLE NUMBER ONE!


----------



## serpicolugnut (Apr 12, 2003)

Has anybody else noticed that 10.2.5 brings major inconsistencies to the window widgets?


----------



## fryke (Apr 12, 2003)

Apple is still fixing the 'bug' they've introduced with Mac OS X 10.2, which is a _real_ Brushed Metal theme that apps can use.

iTunes 3 still has 'hardcoded' Brushed Metal, just like QuickTime, so it isn't updated with the changes of the system version of Brushed Metal (updated in 10.2.2 and then in 10.2.5).

iPhoto and iMovie are also 'strange breeds' of Brushed Metal applications. They only do it half right. I guess we'll either see a 10.2.6, updated applications or a fix in Panther. Wonder what this does to third party themes, though...


----------



## kanecorp (Apr 12, 2003)

i have the same problem


----------



## JFlynn (Apr 12, 2003)

Does anybody know if they fixed that iBook battery problem from 10.2.4? I want to update to .5, but not if they are still having that problem.


----------



## Ripcord (Apr 12, 2003)

> I'm not sure the 'verbose' startup is still there. I remember they've changed key-combos once... But try it out.



I can confirm that at 10.2.5, Command+V during boot still brings up verbose booting.

Rip


----------



## Ripcord (Apr 12, 2003)

Wow, I have to admit, iPhoto's action widgets do look pretty horrible.  I was just pulling some pictures off my camera, and my girlfriend (who never notices these things), came up behind me and said "what's wrong with the traffic light buttons?"

If she noticed at first glance, it's pretty bad... 

Rip


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *Is it possible to Dual boot X with X?*


If you have 2 hard drives and something like Carbon Copy Cloner you can make a bootable copy of the system you have now... They you can install the update on one of the two.

So has anyone seen any conflicts yet?

Does this do anything weird to Apache/PHP/MySQL?


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Just installing. Will post results of my restart afterwards...
> 
> UPDATE: Did fsck on grey Apple screen for about 40 seconds, then started fast as usually. No probs at all. Great update.  *


How do you figure out what it is doing undeneath the grey screen?

edit: ... Just saw the Command-V thing...


----------



## toast (Apr 12, 2003)

What's new in Mail ? I can't find any new feature !


----------



## hazmat (Apr 12, 2003)

magpie: I agree on the speed issue.  I usually discount people's reports on speed increases after an update because a simple reboot can also improve speed.  But after running for a while I seriously think the system is faster.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 12, 2003)

Funny... 10.2.5 rearranged my 2 monitors...


Hey!... Did the forums Post Reply box just come back?


----------



## Ripcord (Apr 12, 2003)

It was gone?


----------



## kanecorp (Apr 12, 2003)

i wish i never "upgraded"


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ripcord _
> *It was gone? *


Yeah... The reply box below the posts was missing from the new forums "Blue" design...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kanecorp _
> *i wish i never "upgraded" *


Really!

The buttons bother you that much?


----------



## kanecorp (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *Really!
> 
> The buttons bother you that much? *


yea all i've heard is problems so far.
yea and those buttons are killin me..killin me jerry killin me!


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 12, 2003)

lol


----------



## Snowball (Apr 12, 2003)

Alright, I hope I remember this: if you want to permanently enable verbose booting mode type this into Terminal:

sudo nvram boot-args="-v"

The -v  means verbose booting. -s is single-user mode, and nothing ("") will return startup to the normal gray screen. (as will rebooting in OS 9 and resetting PRAM, incidentally).


----------



## senne (Apr 13, 2003)

did anyone notice that if you minimize a window to the dock, you can now control-click it and close it IN the dock? You could already do it when you minized in place (but that's not an offical feature)

really good apple!


----------



## kanecorp (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *did anyone notice that if you minimize a window to the dock, you can now control-click it and close it IN the dock? You could already do it when you minized in place (but that's not an offical feature)
> 
> really good apple! *



i can't..


----------



## macraptor (Apr 13, 2003)

I have a weird problem with a slowdown with 10.2.5 ONLY on my PowerBook. Process Viewer says the Finder 60% to 99% of cpu use. When I remove the file "com.apple.finder.plist" and restart the finder, all returns to normal (around 0-1% of processer usage), and the computer re-establishes a virgin com.apple.finder.plist

However, after an hour or two, the com.apple.finder.plist file had grown from 4K to 16K, and the processor use was back up to 99%!

Beats me!?


----------



## fryke (Apr 13, 2003)

If you compare a 'small' .plist file to a big one, what differences can you see? Maybe that'll give you/us a clue... What about the console logs? Any errors to be found? You might want to post this to Mac OS X System & Software if you won't find out.

Also: Make sure you test this with a second user on the same machine. Does it happen there, too?


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Snowball _
> *Alright, I hope I remember this: if you want to permanently enable verbose booting mode type this into Terminal:
> 
> sudo nvram boot-args="-v"
> ...


 Hmmm... The man page aslo includes info for the -p flag that prints out all firmware variables:
	
	



```
~: nvram -p
fcode-debug?    false
nvramrc
boot-script
boot-file
console-screen
real-size       -1
virt-base       -1
boot-args
ASVP    010717000600
diag-switch?    false
use-generic?    false
screen-#rows    40
oem-banner?     false
ram-size        0x48000000
virt-size       -1
input-device-1  scca
output-device-1 scca
diag-device     enet
use-nvramrc?    false
real-mode?      false
default-client-ip
default-mac-address?    false
boot-command    mac-boot
default-server-ip
default-subnet-mask
mouse-device    mouse
default-gateway-ip
default-router-ip
input-device    keyboard
output-device   screen
boot-device     mac-io/ata-4@1f000/@1:9,\\:tbxi
screen-#columns 100
auto-boot?      true
oem-logo?       false
pci-probe-mask  -1
diag-file       ,diags
boot-screen
oem-banner
scroll-lock     true
load-base       0x800000
selftest-#megs  0
real-base       -1
oem-logo
little-endian?  false
```


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 13, 2003)

I don't really know what this means, but some of them are interesing:
boot-script?
boot-screen?
oem-banner? (What  OEM's?)
input-device    keyboard (STDIN?)
output-device   screen (STDOUT?)
oem-logo? (Again with the OEM's??)


----------



## fryke (Apr 13, 2003)

Ah, that OEM-logo stuff is only for clone makers and for that Mac OS X version running on x86 hardware, don't bother. ;-)


----------



## senne (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kanecorp _
> *i can't.. *




well i can, and i'm very happy with it!


----------



## koim (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *did anyone notice that if you minimize a window to the dock, you can now control-click it and close it IN the dock? You could already do it when you minized in place (but that's not an offical feature)
> 
> really good apple! *



I can`t either..


----------



## Dime5150 (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *did anyone notice that if you minimize a window to the dock, you can now control-click it and close it IN the dock? You could already do it when you minized in place (but that's not an offical feature)
> 
> really good apple! *



I can't either.


----------



## Captain Code (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *What's new in Mail ? I can't find any new feature ! *



Mail seems MUCH faster and more responsive on my computer.


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 14, 2003)

I just had major problems, all of a sudden I am getting logged out again. Reminds me of the problem I had with 10.1.5. I used fsck and Norton to repair the problem. Fsck -y found B catalog errors and Norton found the same, and repaired them.


----------



## arri (Apr 14, 2003)

Harddrive dead?

After installing x.2.5 everything's fine.. until Safari hangs.. force-quit quits Safari, but the beach-ball's still there. Can't use the dock, or change app any other way. Nothing responds anymore. So i do a hard reset... and then.. just a gray screen.
No startup. Zapping pram also doesn't help; just gray.
Startingup from an os9.2.1 install disk works, but the harddrive is not mounted.. it's not even listed in drive-setup. Already considering opening my PB to try to see if another HD does work, but first ejecting the install-CD.. then all of a sudden the PB starts-up from the HD.. in OS9.
After that it also started in OSX.

Why this happened? I don't know. The drive is not even 1 year old. (ibm travelstar  40GB)
Anyone else had these weird experiences?

arri


----------



## Sirtovin (Apr 14, 2003)

ummm no... all I know is my upgrade went smooth as a baby's behind!


----------



## heathpitts (Apr 21, 2003)

10.2.5 has made my G4 Cube 450, 512mb, 80gb be the fastest and most stable it has ever been. I no longer have near the problems that I had before. Now if my d@#n belkin usb hub would work...


----------

